

PragPub magazine #2, august 2009 - tomh-
http://www.pragprog.com/magazines/download/2.pdf

======
petercooper
The PDF really is designed like a magazine - not for screen reading (text way
too small to start with). Which.. strikes me as odd, because I suspect most
people won't be printing this out.

------
durin42
Is there any way to get a feed of just the magazines? I don't really have any
use or interest in a feed of their books, but I'd love having the new magazine
just show up in my RSS reader.

------
gizmo
The coffee article is brilliant.

------
frou
I'd take HTML over these big sparse PDFs

~~~
jhancock
It amazes me that OS X handles PDF navigation in its reader so poorly (not
that Acrobat Reader is any better). Sure you get crystal clear rendering. But
paging, scrolling, yeck!! An HTML browser handles this much better.

~~~
slig
Try Skim.

------
larrywright
I've read both issues of this magazine and really enjoyed them. This is the
first magazine since Make that has really impressed me.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I keep hoping for a magazine that will recapture the glory days of _Dr Dobb's
Journal_. (Or _Creative Computing_ , or _Kilobaud_ , for that matter.) PragPub
is nice, but, ultimately, meh.

~~~
undees
What would it take for a publication to have that feel?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Did you read any of those publications? There was (for me, at least) a latent
excitement underneath the surface, of the absolute _coolness_ of the
possibilities that seemed to be at our fingertips. Every issue was filled with
articles that had somebody showing you how to do something you never even
dreamed of.

~~~
undees
Yeah, I read DDJ back in the day. And yes, I felt that sense of excitement.
What I was wondering is, how did they do it? I think you're onto something
with the two-fold "Here's something new to do, and here's how you can do it."

